# Melbourne Brewers Monster Mash - Open Day 29/4/12



## brendo (12/4/12)

Hi All,

Melbourne Brewers will be holding an open day/brewing session on April 29th. This is a great opportunity to come down and check out the club in a relaxed atmosphere, while some of the club members are busy putting their brew rigs through their paces to brew dinner beers for our Annual Dinner in July.

At this stage, we currently have four brewers confirmed using a variety of systems (automated, braumeister, ghetto) and brewing methods, so if you are new to all grain brewing or thinking about giving it a go, it is a great opportunity to get some pointers and possibly get your hands dirty - I am sure some of the boys will appreciate a hand.

We will also look at having a sausage sizzle at lunchtime for those in attendance to keep energy levels up.

Details:

When: April 29th
Time: 9/9:30am onwards - until all brewers are done
Where: Factory 11, 12 Edina Rd, Ferntree Gully 3156 Google Map
What to bring: Some beer and enthusiasm!!

If you are interested in coming along, please let me know via PM so we get an idea of numbers for catering.

Cheers,

Brendo
Melbourne Brewers


----------



## IainMcLean (12/4/12)

I'd love to go to that but it's my lad's 1st birthday...


----------



## JaseH (12/4/12)

I may have to try and get to this - sounds great. :icon_cheers:


----------



## brendo (12/4/12)

Yippie Ki Yay said:


> I'd love to go to that but it's my lad's 1st birthday...



yeah that would be a hell of a leave pass.

Drop down to a meeting at some time, all details are up on our website. next meeting is 25th of April (ANZAC Day).


----------



## brendo (17/4/12)

bump for those who may have missed it.


----------



## The_Duck (17/4/12)

I'll be there with my seriously ghetto rig.

Planning on doing 2 brews on the day:

A clone of the New Belgium Snow Day - American Amber Ale which I am planning to offer up for the Melbourne Brewers Club Dinner

and 

Either a Golden Ale (Dr Smurto variant) or a Carribean Lager (using Calypso hops)

For those that have never been to a brew day hosted by a LHBS or a Brew club, I say you should try to get along, even for a short while. Also if you are looking to make a jump from Kit brewing or Extract brewing to All Grain, this is a great chance to see the inventiveness and ingenuity of home brewers to build their rigs.

I gurantee that they are all going to be unique in some way.

Come on down and see the friendly brewers and have a look around. 


Duck


----------



## The_Duck (25/4/12)

Bump again.

Getting psyched for the day with some mods to my current kit on the way.

Just waiting on my hop delivery from Niko or I might be in a world of hurt.


Duck


----------



## lukec (25/4/12)

I'm thinking of coming along, how much beer should I bring.


----------



## brendo (25/4/12)

lukec said:


> I'm thinking of coming along, how much beer should I bring.



Bring enough beer to drink and share around with some of the other guy there - good to get feedback and try their's as well.

Should be a good day!!


----------



## The_Duck (25/4/12)

lukec - Bring what you like. There will probably be a few brews going around for people to sample.

I am hoping to bring a keg down myself, although that depends on how the day pans out weatherwise.

I also have to drive home again... so might be a few sips ;-)


Duck


----------



## The_Duck (26/4/12)

Yay !!!

My hop delivery arrived just in time !!!

Now to plan out my brews 


Duck


----------



## Yob (26/4/12)

unfortunate that this falls the day after the BAR swap... I imagine that when I can make it back to town following the event, I will likely be feeling pretty sore and sorry for myself..

Have a great day gents, I look forward to seeing the photo's from the day.

Yob


----------



## The_Duck (30/4/12)

Great day for a Monster Mash yesterday with 5 very different rigs and techniques being demonstrated.

I personally had my ghetto brewery running a BIAB setup with some new kit being tested.

I managed to get my Carribean Lager done as batch 1 and S'no Snow Day as batch 2 (with major issues).

All was going well until during my second batch when doing the mash-out. My venerable grain bag created for my first monster brew in 2010 had a catastrophic failure due to becoming stuck to the bottom of the kettle and burning thru.

I couldn't work out why lifting the bag with 7kg of wet grain was like lifting a feather..

When I get some pics from the guys who had camera's ready to capture my demise, I will post them.

Luckily, with several brewers on hand, we dragged out a mash tun and scooped the grain/mash from the kettle and filtered it through the mash tun. I lost about 1/3 of the post boil volume and had pretty cloudy wort but it still smelled/tasted ok.

Thanks to Brendo, Richard W, Haig and Pete for coming to the rescue 


Duck


----------

